# Edwardian steampunk vampire...



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wife and I are attending a dinner theater in the subject theme. The 'hard' part is - she is 6'1 and I'm 6'4, so generally, 'off the shelf' costumes don't fit too well. If I can find somewhere to get the Edwardian clothes, I could add the vamp / punk accessories no problem.

Just curious if anyone had any good places to buy this theme-type clothing?


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

http://clockworkcouture.com/

http://www.steampunkemporium.com/steam.php

:devil:


----------

